# Seat Wiring Diagram



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Does anyone happen to have a wiring diagram for the seats? I'm especially interested in the colours\pinouts for the heated seat elements.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I'd imagine these are very similar is not identical to other MQB platform cars, after taking my seats out and unclipping the looms.
Maybe Google mk7 golf seat wiring.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

This any good ?









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks chaps.

That image looks ideal, but too small to be readble unfortunately.

Good call on the Mk7 Golf wiring, odds are it's similar. I'll have a poke about.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Zoom in . Screen shot then zoom again

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Or pm me your email and I'll send

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

